# Hot & spicy pepperoni jam



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Hot & spicy pepperoni jam*

Use acid apples to make the pectin, or buy artificial pectin. Chop and put into a pot with water.





  








Tu9baiv.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 14, 2013








Reduce. Get the most of the pectin.





  








MIqDi9E.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 14, 2013








Pectin





  








hkaeQ4U.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 14, 2013








Sweet red pepperoni.





  








WuGxZZz.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 14, 2013








Dice in 5 mm. cubes or so.





  








quh8ZO8.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 14, 2013








Keep the seeds. There's natural pectin in the seeds.





  








qH2CyPr.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 14, 2013








Italian pepperoncini, very hot.





  








vbO9aKb.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 14, 2013








Bolivian pepper





  








ThxWfSu.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 14, 2013








Add the diced ppeperoni and the pepperoncini to a pot of water.





  








aEZvcIr.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 14, 2013








Prepare spices. Cloves, star anise, cinnamon.





  








Y2MueGZ.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 14, 2013








Also lemon and wine vinegar





  








Mcr7vIp.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 14, 2013








Simmer the ppeperoni until tender. Half the process add the pectin, salt, lemon juice, vinegar, lemon zest, 1-2 cloves, 1-2 star anise, 1/2 cinnamon. Add sugar en let it simmer until almost jam point. At some póint you can process the jam.





  








JQfhpaq.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 14, 2013








I like to see some diced peppers.





  








u6L7BJZ.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 14, 2013








And jar.





  








4vruh8D.jpg




__
ordo


__
Jul 14, 2013







This jam or marmalade has too many uses to mention. I'm no expert in jams and marmalades, so advices and critics are very welcome.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Thank you, Ordo! I need to make something like that. I'll have to use bell peppers and chili flakes, but I'm sure it will work out nice. I like the "rustic" consistency you suggest.

I'm even considering to make another batch using pectin powder. I know that the one I have is a natural product made from apples.


----------



## donaldosborne78 (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't even think about doing jam with that ingredients. Thanks


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

What a lovely color, ordo! I make a jalapeno/red pepper jelly and seal into cute little jars and tie a pretty ribbon around the neck (lucky are my close peeps during this time of giving).
Festive and definitely great with game.



mimi


----------



## its bubba7 (Nov 29, 2013)

Is it to Hot using Jalapeno's...does it overtake the Hot/Sweet Flavors...I'm thinking too Hot takes away from your application your presenting...

Just me...Sounds Awesome though


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

The final product is lovely.
Flecks of red and green suspended in an apple jelly base.
Just the right balance of spicy and sweet and always a hit with my peeps.

mimi


----------



## its bubba7 (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you Mimi for sharing... Definitely worth a try hopefully this will be as Awesome as you'res


----------

